#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Что такое Просветление (Пробуждение, bodhi)

## Ассаджи

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Сяо Жэнь_ 
> *Ассаджи, если ещё не надоел Вам своими вопросами, то разъясните пожалуйста, что такое Просветление, и Просветлённость сохраняется ли на всю оставшуюся жизнь после Просветления?*


Слово "Просветление" -- это калька с английского "Enlightenment", которым переводится палийское "bodhi". Более точным переводом на русский служит слово "Пробуждение", тем более, что оно этимологически соответствует палийскому.

"Bodhi" имеет двойной смысл -- с одной стороны, "Пробуждение" в прямом смысле слова, а с другой стороны, "Постижение". Таким образом, слово "Buddha" можно переводить либо как "Пробудившийся", либо как "Постигший". Перевод "Пробужденный", калька с английского "Enlightened", неверен грамматически. В эпитете "Пробудившийся" подчеркивается, что Будда достиг Пробуждения самостоятельно, без учителя и проложенного пути.

Что же он постиг? Четыре благородные истины.

http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn56-11.htm

Каким образом достигается Пробуждение? Благодаря доведению до совершенства семи "факторов Пробуждения" (боджджханга), которые описаны, например, в Сатипаттхана сутте:

http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn10.htm

Cохраняется ли Пробуждение на всю оставшуюся жизнь после Пробуждения?

Да, сохраняется.

----------


## Ассаджи

Различают "самма-сам-Будду", то есть "в совершенстве Пробудившегося", и "паччека-Будду", то есть "самостоятельно Пробудившегося". И тот, и другой, открывают путь к Пробуждению, но Саммасамбудда способен повести по этому пути других, а Паччекабудда этого не делает.

Будды открывают путь самостоятельно. Те, кто, следуя по проложенному ими пути, достигают Пробуждения, называются архатами. Будда тоже является архатом буквально "достойным").

Отличие между Саммасамбуддой и монахом, освобожденным через мудрость, описывается так:

“Tatra kho, bhikkhave, ko viseso, ko adhippayāso, kimฺ nānākaranฺamฺ, tathāgatassa arahato sammāsambuddhassa pa&ntilde;&ntilde;āvimuttena bhikkhunā”ti? “Bhagavamฺ mūlakā no, bhante, dhammā bhagavamฺ nettikā bhagavamฺ patฺisaranฺā. Sādhu vata, bhante, bhagavanta&ntilde;&ntilde;eva patฺibhātu etassa bhāsitassa attho. Bhagavato sutvā bhikkhū dhāressantī”ti. “Tena hi, bhikkhave, sunฺātha, sādhukamฺ manasi karotha; bhāsissāmī”ti. “Evamฺ, bhante”ti kho te bhikkhū bhagavato paccassosumฺ. Bhagavā etadavoca– 

“Tathāgato, bhikkhave, arahamฺ sammāsambuddho anuppannassa maggassa uppādetā, asa&ntilde;jātassa maggassa sa&ntilde;janetā‚ anakkhātassa maggassa akkhātā magga&ntilde;&ntilde;ū, maggavidū, maggakovido; maggānugā ca, bhikkhave, etarahi sāvakā viharanti pacchāsamannāgatā. Ayamฺ kho, bhikkhave, viseso, ayamฺ adhippayāso, idamฺ nānākaranฺamฺ tathāgatassa arahato sammāsambuddhassa pa&ntilde;&ntilde;āvimuttena bhikkhunā”ti.

(Самьютта Никая 3.66 (22.58) Саммасамбудда сутта)

В сутте говорится, что различие в том, что Саммасамбудда показывает не показанный путь, создает не созданный путь, по которому следуют ученики.

Конечно же, способности тех, кто может открыть путь к Пробуждению, и тех, кто способен лишь последовать по уже открытому пути, различаются.

Способности Татхагаты, которыми не владеют его ученики, подробно описаны в Патисамбхидамагге 1.573-612.

Это 
- прямое знание способностей других существ;
- знание их порочных предрасположенностей;
- знание (чуда) двойной метаморфозы;
- великое сострадание;
- всепроникающее и беспрепятственное знание.

Они достигнуты благодаря развитию совершенств (парами) в течение многих и многих жизней.

Ученики же Будды тоже могут владеть подобными способностями, но их способности меньше.

Сарипутта считался первым в мудрости, Моггалана - в сверхъестественных способностях, Ануруддха - в божественном зрении (dibbacakkhu), Махакассапа - в аскетических практиках.

----------

